# pendant que je traversais / quand j'ai traversé - temps



## JanDvorak

Bonjour,

j'ai une question qui porte sur les valeurs aspectuelles du plus-que-parfait : comment faut-il s'y prendre pour transposer dans la concordance des temps l'énoncé suivant ?
"Il m'a dit : Quand (Pendant que) je traversais la rue, j'ai failli me faire renverser par une voiture"
Il me semble que le plus-que-parfait ne peut pas (du moins ici) avoir la même valeur aspectuelle sécante que l'imparfait. Autrement dit, je trouve bizarre de dire "Il m'a dit qu'un jour, quand il avait traversé la rue, il avait failli se faire renverser par une voiture." Si je dis cette phrase, il me semble que l'interprétation que cela implique automatiquement est celle que l'accident s'est produit seulement après la traversée de la rue et non pas au moment de celle-ci. Compte-tenu de ça, quels temps verbaux faut-il choisir dans la transposition de cette phrase dans le discours indirect ? Ou la variante avec le plus-que-parfait dans les deux propositions est-elle acceptable ? Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Philippides

Je dirais : "Il m'a dit qu'un jour, alors qu'il traversait la rue, il avait failli se faire renverser par une voiture"

Pour ce qui est de la "valeur aspectuelle sécante", je ne comprends pas ce que cela veut dire. Je ne sais pas si c'est une question de traduction ou de vocabulaire spécialisé que je ne connaîtrais pas !


----------



## JanDvorak

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse ! Je m'excuse pour ce charabia de grammaire (l'aspect sécant = l'action est vécue de l'intérieur, comme sans limites = l'imparfait X l'aspect global = l'action est vécue de l'extérieur = le passé simple, composé, etc.).


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour moi, « Il m'a dit que quand il avait traversé la rue il avait failli se faire renverser » implique que les deux actions étaient concomitantes. Et donc qu'il avait  failli se faire renverser en traversant la rue. Pour qu'il y ait un décalage il faudrait une autre conjonction de coordination comme dans « Il m'a dit qu'après qu'il avait eu traversé la rue, il avait failli se faire reverser. ».

J'imagine qu'il s'agit d'un exercice de transposition de discours direct au discours indirect parce qu'en français de tous les jours, étant donné que le sujet est le même, on dirait plutôt :

Il m'a dit qu'il avait failli se faire reverser en traversant la rue
ou
Il m'a dit qu'il avait failli se faire renverser après avoir (eu) traversé la rue.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut choisir entre _quand_ (ou _lorsque_, etc.) et _pendant que_ (ou _alors que_, etc.) et utiliser le temps approprié.

*Quand*_ j'*ai traversé* la rue, j'ai failli me faire renverser par une voiture._
*Pendant que*_ je *traversais* la rue, j'ai failli me faire renverser par une voiture._

La transformation au discours indirect peut se faire en conservant ces temps-là :

_Il m'a dit que _*quand*_ il *a traversé* la rue, il a failli se faire renverser par une voiture.
Il m'a dit que _*pendant qu'*_il *traversait* la rue, il a failli se faire renverser par une voiture._

Mais selon le contexte exact, il peut être utile et souhaitable de marquer l'antériorité avec le plus-que-parfait, surtout après _quand_ :

_Il m'a dit que _*quand*_ il *avait traversé* la rue, il *avait* failli se faire renverser par une voiture._


----------



## JanDvorak

Tellement de choses intéressantes ! Ok, du coup, on peut employer le PQP dans les deux phrases, et ce même si l'une constitue le cadre de l'autre. Mais on peut aussi utiliser, pour cette action-là, l'imparfait (comme le dit Philippides). Mais, en plus (et ça, je dois dire, me fait vraiment bizarre en tant que locuteur non natif), on peut même utiliser le passé composé pour cette action-cadre à condition de l'introduire par "quand" et non pas "pendant que", qui exige l'imparfait. Du coup, "Quand j'ai traversé la rue, j'ai failli..." est ok, et signifie la même chose que "Pendant que je traversais...". J'avoue que c'est extrêmement choquant pour moi, qui avais jadis appris à l'école que dans ce type de phrases, seul l'imparfait peut apparaître dans la première...
Mais il me semble qu'on peut tout aussi bien utiliser l'imparfait après "quand" et "lorsque" ("Quand je traversais la rue...") ; en tout cas, rien ne me dérange dans cette combinaison...


----------



## Maître Capello

_Quand_ indique un *instant*, tandis que _pendant_ implique une *durée*, d'où la différence des temps employés.

Voir aussi alors que / tandis que / pendant que / lorsque / quand.


----------



## JanDvorak

Mais il me semble qu'on peut tout aussi bien utiliser l'imparfait après "quand" et "lorsque" ("Quand je traversais la rue...") ; en tout cas, rien ne me dérange dans cette combinaison...


----------



## Maître Capello

L'imparfait après _quand_ ou _lorsque_ ne semble guère possible que pour les habitudes. En tout cas, l'imparfait ne convient pas dans votre contexte.


----------



## JanDvorak

Par conséquent, on peut dire "Quand j'habitais à Lyon..." ou "Quand je travaillais chez Renault", mais pas "Quand je traversais la route..." ?



Lacuzon said:


> Pour moi, « Il m'a dit que quand il avait traversé la rue il avait failli se faire renverser » implique que les deux actions étaient concomitantes.


Je reste tout de même un peu sceptique à l'idée selon laquelle "quand" implique toujours la simultanéité des deux actions : est-ce que, par exemple, "Quand je lui ai présenté ma proposition, il a mal réagi" revient automatiquement à dire "Pendant que je lui présentais ma proposition, il a mal réagi" ? J'ai plutôt tendance à y voir "Après que lui ai présenté ma proposition, il a mal réagi", donc une succession des deux actions ; et si j'écris "Quand il a préparé à manger, j'ai écrit une lettre", pareil, est-ce que cela implique automatiquement "Pendant que je préparais à manger, il a écrit une lettre" ?
Quelles sont, pour vous, les différentes interprétations de cet énoncé s'il vous plaît ? Moi, j'en vois deux : 1. Après qu'il a préparé à manger, j'ai écrit une lettre et 2. Au même moment qu'il a préparé à manger, moi, j'ai écrit une lettre. Corrigez-moi s'il vous plaît si je me trompe... Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

JanDvorak said:


> on peut dire "Quand j'habitais à Lyon..." ou "Quand je travaillais chez Renault", mais pas "Quand je traversais la route..." ?


Exactement. En fait, outre le cas particulier des habitudes qui demandent presque toujours l'imparfait, il faut se demander s'il s'agit d'un contexte, d'un état ou au contraire d'un événement, d'une action.

_habiter à Lyon_, _travailler chez Renault_ → contexte, état, mais pas action
_traverser la route_ → action


----------



## JanDvorak

Super, merci ! Est-ce vous pourriez, svp, regarder aussi la seconde partie de la question ?Vos explications m'aident beaucoup !


----------



## Maître Capello

JanDvorak said:


> Je reste tout de même un peu sceptique à l'idée selon laquelle "quand" implique toujours la simultanéité des deux actions


Elle ne sont pas nécessairement simultanées au sens strict ; elles peuvent être successives comme dans votre exemple où la personne a mal réagi *juste après* que la proposition lui a été faite.



JanDvorak said:


> Quand il a préparé à manger, j'ai écrit une lettre


Cette phrase n'est pas très naturelle pour moi. Pour les deux sens envisagés, je dirais :

_Quand il *a eu préparé* à manger, j'ai écrit une lettre._ (passé surcomposé)
ou, plus littéraire : _Quand il *eut préparé* à manger, j'*écrivis* une lettre._ (passé antérieur & passé simple)
*Alors/pendant qu'*_il *préparait* à manger, j'ai écrit une lettre_.


----------



## JanDvorak

Je suis d'accord avec vous, je connais les règles de l'usage du passé antérieur et du passé antérieur ; seulement, le second est livresque et le premier, sincèrement, je n'ai jamais entendu personne l'utiliser à Lyon où je vis (peut-être à la limite dans le sud de la France ?) ; ce temps reste couramment utilisé en Suisse ? Pour le sens n.2 : je comprends cette solution, mais est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'insister sur le fait que les deux action ont été accomplies au même moment (= à ce même moment (ponctuel), la préparation du repas a été achevée ainsi que la rédaction de la lettre) ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour le passé surcomposé, voir Emplois du passé surcomposé et autres temps surcomposés.

Si vous voulez insister sur la concomitance de l'achèvement des deux actions, vous pouvez dire :

_J'ai fini ma lettre *au moment où* le repas a été prêt._


----------



## k@t

En l’occurrence, il est possible d’employer l’imparfait avec _quand_, puisque l’intervalle de temps de la subordonnée englobe celui de la principale.


> *Rem.* Quand le verbe sub. marque un intervalle limité, il peut s'employer exceptionnellement à l'imp. pour signifier que cet intervalle englobe celui du verbe princ. et pas l'inverse: _Maman pleurait de joie quand je lui lisais cette lettre triomphante. Je suis heureux_ (Id., _ibid._, 1891, p. 23).
> QUAND : Définition de QUAND



Pour ce qui est de la distribution des temps entre subordonnée et principale, *cet article* me semble clair et plutôt complet.


----------



## JanDvorak

Du coup, on peut dire "Quand je traversais la rue, j'ai failli me faire renverser par une voiture" ou pas ?


----------



## k@t

Ben oui, on peut.


k@t said:


> En l’occurrence, il est possible d’employer l’imparfait avec _quand_


= dans le cas présent (c'est-à-dire, dans la phrase que tu as proposée = _Quand je traversais la rue, j'ai failli me faire renverser par une voiture)_, l'imparfait peut être utilisé.

L’intervalle _faillir se faire écraser_ (principale) est bien inclus / compris dans celui _traverser la rue_ (subordonnée). Non ?
(Voir également le paragraphe 2.3. page 81 de l’article sus-mentionné.)


----------



## In-Su

J'ajouterais : « Comme je traversais... »


> *III.−* _Comme_ morph. temporel. Se construit avec l'imp., le prés. hist. ou le plus-que-parfait, et except. avec le futur, leur équivalent de discours. Il exprime la simultanéité du procès subordonné et du procès principal.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Ben oui, on peut.


 Vraiment ? Vous emploieriez l'imparfait, vous ? Moi en aucun cas dans le contexte proposé.

_Il m'a dit : « _*Quand*_ je *traversais* la rue, j'ai failli me faire renverser par une voiture. »_


----------



## JanDvorak

k@t said:


> Ben oui, on peut.


Ok, d'accord ; mais la chose la plus perturbante de tout ça, c'est qu'un locuteur natif (Maître Capello) me dit que cette combinaison n'est pas possible, et, juste après, un autre locuteur natif me dit que si. Donc, forcément, je m'interroge sur l'utilité de ce type de forums.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Ah ah, les natifs n'ont pas tous les mêmes habitudes en fonction de leur région, mais dans ce cas précis, j'ai l'impression que c'est la place de quand qui pose problème. Je pense que k@t interprète sa phrase comme : Je traversais la rue quand j'ai failli me faire renverser. Comme si le cerveau remettait automatiquement les mots dans le bon ordre. Me tromperais-je ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai en effet rien contre le fait de transformer la proposition temporelle en principale et vice versa. Autrement dit, pour moi :

_*Quand* je traversais la rue, j'ai failli me faire renverser_. 
_Je traversais la rue *quand* j'ai failli me faire renverser_.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Vraiment ? Vous emploieriez l'imparfait, vous ?


Peu importe que je l'emploie ou non*, la question est de savoir si cette construction est correcte ou non en français.
J’ai mentionné deux sources fiables (un dictionnaire, un linguiste) qui confirment qu’elle l’est.

Pour ce qui est de l’usage, on trouve facilement des occurrences de cette construction sur le Net. En voici quelques exemples :


> Madame Sarget, j'ai trouvé quelque chose avant-hier quand je me promenais à la décharge
> Sous les cahiers, la mort





> Avant-hier, quand je me promenais avec Pierre, il a dit qu'il trouvait ça « tout pété ».
> Vies de chien





> Qui m’eût dit hier, quand je me promenais avec Vieubois, et que regardant son profil, je me disais : Mon Dieu, que cet homme-là est maigre et ratatiné !
> Un mousquetaire-gris, comédie mêlée de couplets, en deux actes, par Rosier





> Des pirates crétois m'ont enlevée hier,
> Quand je me promenais seule au bord de la mer.
> Théâtre complet de Emile Augier





> J'ai oublié une série, hier, quand je faisais la liste de mes nouveaux albums
> Vue d'oeil





> Je les ai vues hier quand je jouais du piano dans le salon
> Lectures pour tous





> Hier, quand je sortais de chez moi avec ma canne, pour faire une petite promenade silvestre et raviver mes idées dans les rafraîchissements de la solitude, comme dit Horace, per silvas rep- lare salubres, j'eus l'insigne avantage, chemin faisant de rencontrer M. Corniquet…
> Le Magasin brayon





> Hier, quand je sortais de chez le docteur Fortier, vous m'avez dit une chose qui m'a inquiétée..
> Guy des Cars 2 La Corruptrice





> Hier, quand je revenais de la natation, je suis passée par le marchand de journaux pour voir s'il y avait une quelconque nouveauté
> Mar azul





> Est-il vrai qu’hier quand je dormais dans un fauteuil, vous m’ayez prise pour un pénitent blanc.
> Vie et opinions de Tristam Shandy par Sterne




* (Mais oui, je pourrais l'employer sans aucun problème.)



JanDvorak said:


> Donc, forcément, je m'interroge sur l'utilité de ce type de forums.


Ah ben, ça, c’est le principe de ce type de forums sur lesquels interviennent des non spécialistes. Déjà qu’il pourrait y avoir des divergences entre linguistes, et comme ici rien ne dit que les intervenants le sont, les divergences ont des chances d’être encore plus nombreuses, surtout quand les réponses sont fondées sur la seule intuition (l’intuition du locuteur natif, c’est très bien, il faut en tenir compte, mais avec des pincettes). 



Lacuzon said:


> Me tromperais-je ?


Oui.


----------

